# Brother Mike McCabe Passes To The Celestial Lodge Above



## My Freemasonry (Mar 14, 2018)

Brother Mike McCabe, a six-time Past Master, passed away on March 13, 2018



You might remember the articles published here on Freemason Information about the Struggles of Mike McCabe with the Grand Lodge of New Jersey and his subsequent expulsion.

You can review them HERE & HERE & HERE & HERE.

McCabe’s longtime friend Rich Baxter had this to say:


_Mike McCabe passed away today on March 13, 2018, he was one of my best friends for over 30 years. In our early friendship he took me up to the Grand Lodge in North Jersey for a ceremony – he wanted me to consider joining the Masonic Lodge. I never did join but I always knew that Mike was of the highest standard that a Mason could be, he lived and breathed the Masonic traditions and embraced them. When he saw wrong with this lodge that had shady dealings going on, he reported it. That’s the way Mike was, an honorable man who had character beyond belief. He held himself to a high standard and expected that of others in the Masonic Brotherhood. To be thrown out of the Masonic Lodge was something I never expected that other Masons could get away with. They may have done this to him but I believe the bad karma will eventually come back on them- the cowardice and malice they showed Mike is yet an example that evil and corruption exists in the least expected places. No, the Lodge never voted Mike McCabe back in, but he will always be a good standing Mason and person in my eyes and in the eyes of many who knew him. God bless, Mike, Rest in Peace, my brother._​


Mike McCabe


McCabe was expelled from the Grand Lodge of New Jersey on very minor infractions that did not live up to the severity of unmasonic conduct. He also wrote an expose of his Grand Lodge for pulling the charter of his Lodge, Trimble Lodge, after a vote did not go the way the Grand Master wanted. McCabe claimed that the Grand Lodge confiscated the well-endowed funds of Trimble Lodge to bolster its own shortcomings.

McCabe sought a new trial and/or reinstatement claiming the Grand Lodge did not follow its own Constitution, By-Laws and rules and regulations. He never received one, but he never lost his faith in the Craft which he served so well. His many accomplishments in Freemasonry will live on forever and his legacy as a Freemason will shine brightly as a path to emulate.

_” I would like to leave you with this thought: The tide recedes, but leaves behind bright seashells, on the sand. The sun goes down, but gentle warmth still lingers on the land. The music stops, and yet — it echoes on in sweet refrains. For every joy that passes, something beautiful remains.”_ (quoted from here).








 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 16, 2018)

I am very sorry for the loss of your good friend.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 16, 2018)

Sorry to read of this sadness.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 17, 2018)

My Freemasonry said:


> McCabe was expelled from the Grand Lodge of New Jersey on very minor infractions that did not live up to the severity of unmasonic conduct.


Thanks for sharing information. Rest In Peace Mr. McCabe. 
Regardless minor infractions and expulsion from the Lodge, Mike is still considering a Freemason and a Brother to other Masons. My question is that: did Mike have a Masonic funeral rites, or it is no longer a allowed? Why/why not? Thanks.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 17, 2018)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks for sharing information. Rest In Peace Mr. McCabe.
> Regardless minor infractions and expulsion from the Lodge, Mike is still considering a Freemason and a Brother to other Masons. My question is that: did Mike have a Masonic funeral rites, or it is no longer a allowed? Why/why not? Thanks.


Howard. Be careful in these threads. Some are posted by people very close to the departed Brother. Some a read by Brothers who have just buried a friend.
A Grand Lodge might have a view on this, but a request from a widow or dying friend & Brother  for such a service would likely see it completed by my lodge - or simply an ad hoc group of brothers.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 17, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Howard. Be careful in these threads. Some are posted by people very close to the departed Brother. Some a read by Brothers who have just buried a friend.
> A Grand Lodge might have a view on this, but a request from a widow or dying friend & Brother  for such a service would likely see it completed by my lodge - or simply an ad hoc group of brothers.


Thanks Bloke, as you know this topic is also important to me and reason to join. I apologize if my questions was inappropriate to ask at this time.


----------



## NJ NY Mason KT & 32nd (Jun 28, 2018)

Mike was the most caring and giving mason I new.  Mike and Kitchens were also the reason I became a mason (2 B 1, ask 1).  I went and furthered my knowledge and went onto become a KT and 32nd (I was also a DeMolay in my youth).

What NJGL did to Trimble 117 and McCabe was the lowest of low.  Many members were lost or left the craft.  As far as I'm concerned NJGL and it's minions who wear the purple aprons can go to hell.  GL gave Trimble 117 Lodge members the right to vote and when it didn't go the way GL thought it would, the Deputy walked in during open lodge and pulled the charter.

Rest in Peace Mike, I haven't forgotten you.


----------

